# Train whistle for Bachmann 4-6-0?



## ardennes (Feb 25, 2008)

This is my first post to this forum.  I am a newbie to G scale, having just bought two Bachmann Big Hauler sets as clearance items at Hobby Lobby.  I bought these to set up on our patio when my grandsons come to visit.   I like the way these engines run and especially like the steam chug sounds.  I’d like to add a whistle sound (and possibly the bell also) to these engines.  My question is:  Is there a commercially available electronic module that will add these sounds without going to a digitally controlled system?  I’d prefer a “plug & play” module that uses the conventional power supply system that came with these sets.  Any ideas or advice will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance for any help.
Jim


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

No Plug-n-Play on the Big Haulers, Snip-n-Solder, maybe  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif. You could add a seperate steam whistle card  from ITT - ittproducts.com/hqpage_2008.htm . They have 6 different whistles with #3 and 4 sounding the most prototypic to me.  Use a reed switch and track magnet to activate it 

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Jim, Welcome into the world of Large Scale Trains!

Nothing P-n-P that I am aware of either...though there are a few nice inexpensive options avail..

Small Scale Sound has been touted here and there...the dealer will install for you I believe!

the Dallee is a nice econ choice!  Call him, he can play the sounds over the phone-no samples online /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

and the Sierra Soundtraxx works well-click for sound samples...for some reason this product is getting a little harder to find

oh, and if you could find one the LGB Steam is equally loved!


It is my understanding that most above can be triggered with track magnets.  I utilize the RCS brand of Remote Control and Battery Power.  I have the SIerra 830122 in my Bachmann Ten-Wheeler and it works nicely.  I have installed a Dallee "diesel board" in my son's LGB Switcher....

all that said..the Small Sounds "Huckelberry" sounds more like the Prototype for the BMann 4-6-0 "Tweetsie" #12 than anything comercially avail!

The installs I have done, have been pretty straight forward, the tender of the 4-6-0 is HUGE and allows alot of room to work!

cale

and to answer your question fully...you would not have to change your mode of control with the above.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you! 

I have the Small Scale Railways board in my big hauler.


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too.  You need to know that the Small Scale whistle and bell are random, though.  Otherwise, it's a good inexpensive unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Itt sound module. Works great. 

Plenty of room in the Bachman tenders for this add on unit and you can tap into the 9 volt battery. 
Sound trigger could be the LGB unit that attaches to a truck and makes mounting the reed switches easier.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ram Track also has various sounds available at low prices.  If you really want to impress folks get a Sierra sound a little installtion time but all fit in the tender and cost is reasonably.  Later RJD


----------



## ardennes (Feb 25, 2008)

Many thanks to you all for the help and advice.  I've looked at the websites for each of the options you all suggested.  I think I'll try the Small Scale Railways product first.  It looks like the easiest install option.  From what I read on their website, I can use the existing axle cam, switch, speaker, on/off switch, and battery connections.  I'll try the reed switch and magnets as well, even though this will not be a permanent layout.  
Thanks once again and best regards.
Jim


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I like the Small Scale sound better than the Dallee. Just sounds nicer.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the ITT bell and horn sound board for diesels.  I was very pleased with the sound.  I assume the bell/whistle for steam would be an equally good product.
JimC.


----------

